# First coat of wax done



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I used Black Magic Liquid Wax as I saw someone else here used.

I remembered the find that a wet cloth got all the wax off. With that in mind I picked up the wax, two micro fiber cloths and a six pack. :cheers 

Pulled her into the garage and let the paint cool off after a wash. Since its about 100 here today it took about an hour to really cool off enough where I was comfortable with it.

I was careful to apply a very thin layer of wax and let it dry fully before trying to remove it. After it dried I found it came off pretty easily with a dry micro fiber towel. When all was said and done I didn't use a wet towel at all. I backed her out of the garage and into the sun to look for any missed wax. I didn't see much. A couple of spots that I missed but over all the car looked amazing.

I will probably throw another coat of wax on her next Monday. It was too hot to do another one today. It took a couple of hours and the entire six pack. :cheers 

On a side note, could the factory have gotton any more orange peel on these cars? I hadn't really noticed how bad it was until I was right up next to it rubbing off the wax. Surprisingly the hood, top, and trunk lid were almost orange peel free, but all of the side panals looked like you could peel it off and enjoy a nice juicy orange. My car is RED!!!


----------

